# Meeting a breed on their judging day?



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

At Crufts; just wondering does anyone know if breeds of a particular group would be around to meet at Discover Dogs on their group day or do they spend the entire day in the ring? I had this trouble last year wanting to meet some EBT's and Minis but they were all in the ring every time I passed. 

We're going on the Friday next year and would reeeeally love to meet and talk to some Japanese Spitz owners but that's Utility day so I'm worried I'll miss my chance  All of the info online is pretty much the same and there's nothing overly in depth on them so it'd be great to meet some in person and speak to their owners from a personal standpoint.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I'll be there Friday! We should meet and say hey! 

They will be yes - I know my next breed specifically arranges non entered dogs to come and man the booth when the others are in the ring. Japanese Spitz don't have massive entries so they should be back at the DD if the dogs on the stand that day are entered. Might be worth checking out the judging schedule so you can plan your day/timings accordingly?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

There is usually people in the breed who separately man the stand with either dogs that are not entered or dogs that don't like the show ring/don't show at all etc. But you could always contact someone attending to ask whether there will be dogs to meet on that day.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, good ideas - I'll have to wait for the 2017 judging schedule to be published XD
I have no idea how to contact anyone who might be attending...maybe just contact the breed club?

@Pappychi of course I'd love to come and say hi! Where are you most likely to be?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Argent said:


> Thanks guys, good ideas - I'll have to wait for the 2017 judging schedule to be published XD
> I have no idea how to contact anyone who might be attending...maybe just contact the breed club?
> 
> @Pappychi of course I'd love to come and say hi! Where are you most likely to be?


Propping up a bar somewhere with a pint of beer as it will be day 2 of four for me


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Propping up a bar somewhere with a pint of beer as it will be day 2 of four for me


Nice! Will have to contact you closer to the time!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Argent said:


> Nice! Will have to contact you closer to the time!


Because I am there all four days I'm thinking of doing a PF meet up, I'll start a thread soon about it


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Because I am there all four days I'm thinking of doing a PF meet up, I'll start a thread soon about it


Oh cool! That'd be awesome!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Argent said:


> Thanks guys, good ideas - I'll have to wait for the 2017 judging schedule to be published XD
> I have no idea how to contact anyone who might be attending...maybe just contact the breed club?
> 
> @Pappychi of course I'd love to come and say hi! Where are you most likely to be?


Provisional Judging order is already out - http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_17_Schedule.pdf 

You could always meet the dogs ringside too if no dogs are on their stand at the time.



Pappychi said:


> Because I am there all four days I'm thinking of doing a PF meet up, I'll start a thread soon about it


Ooh, would be happy to meet you on the Sunday


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> Provisional Judging order is already out - http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_17_Schedule.pdf
> 
> You could always meet the dogs ringside too if no dogs are on their stand at the time.
> 
> Ooh, would be happy to meet you on the Sunday


Ooh thanks for the link! I always worry about approaching anyone ringside because I presume they're busy concentrating/getting their head in the game so to speak


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Most breeds try to organise it so that there is somoen on the discover dogs stand at all times. I know some breeds put a sign up saying they are in ring ? and hall ?and to visit them there if they can not arrange for cover for the stand.

I will be there on friday showing my italian greyhound Buck


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Most breeds try to organise it so that there is somoen on the discover dogs stand at all times. I know some breeds put a sign up saying they are in ring ? and hall ?and to visit them there if they can not arrange for cover for the stand.
> 
> I will be there on friday showing my italian greyhound Buck


Ooh thanks for letting me know! I will have to hunt out the Iggies then for a cuddle - I love pointies so much~ <3


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Argent said:


> Ooh thanks for letting me know! I will have to hunt out the Iggies then for a cuddle - I love pointies so much~ <3


I haven't seen a schedule yet but I think iggies are normally in hall 5 unless they have moved them its a few years since I showed an iggie at crufts


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Freyja said:


> Most breeds try to organise it so that there is somoen on the discover dogs stand at all times. I know some breeds put a sign up saying they are in ring ? and hall ?and to visit them there if they can not arrange for cover for the stand.
> 
> I will be there on friday showing my italian greyhound Buck


Hoping to be there on Friday showing as well.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Hoping to be there on Friday showing as well.


my turn to come and find you this time


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm there on Sunday. I got my ticket as a Christmas present. When I was looking at various different breeds, I also went and watched them in the ring and spoke to a few people after the judging. 
I was interested in the Japanese Spitz, they're really lovely little dogs.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

winterrose said:


> I'm there on Sunday. I got my ticket as a Christmas present. When I was looking at various different breeds, I also went and watched them in the ring and spoke to a few people after the judging.
> I was interested in the Japanese Spitz, they're really lovely little dogs.


I myself love the Japanese Spitz, nearly had one but my English Toy Terrier likes to pluck and I think it would have ended up bald. Also I'm permanently trying to keep a house warm for short coated dogs and I think a Japanese Spitz would have been very uncomfortable here.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Firedog said:


> I myself love the Japanese Spitz, nearly had one but my English Toy Terrier likes to pluck and I think it would have ended up bald. Also I'm permanently trying to keep a house warm for short coated dogs and I think a Japanese Spitz would have been very uncomfortable here.


I have a german spitz whippets italian greyhounds and chihuahuas if the spitz Bear gets to warm he goes and lies in the doorway. We also have a log burner so when it is lit it does get very hot but Bear copes with the heat well wereas the short haired dogs and the chihuahuas even the lon coats will lieright in front of the fire until you make them move


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Firedog said:


> I myself love the Japanese Spitz, nearly had one but my English Toy Terrier likes to pluck and I think it would have ended up bald. Also I'm permanently trying to keep a house warm for short coated dogs and I think a Japanese Spitz would have been very uncomfortable here.


I got close to getting one. I met breeders and almost got on the waiting list but I decided that maybe it wasn't the right time for a dog and it wouldn't have been the right time for a while (longer than I'd be waiting on a waiting list) and held off from applying until I could be sure I was making the right decision as my circumstances wouldn't have been right for a dog at that time. They've changed now and are set to stay this way, as have what I need in a dog so I've decided to go for a rescue (either a Heinz 57 or a rescue of a certain breed that my family likes) so unfortunately no Japanese Spitz for me.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

They're firmly on my 'future puppy' list but I think if I were to be allowed a dog in say, the next 12 months or so (when/if landlord says yes), I'd probably go for an adult, small staffy/whippety thing from a local rescue. Our current apartment isn't really suited to the mess that is raising a puppy lol but I'm still super eager to meet some


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Freyja said:


> I have a german spitz whippets italian greyhounds and chihuahuas if the spitz Bear gets to warm he goes and lies in the doorway. We also have a log burner so when it is lit it does get very hot but Bear copes with the heat well wereas the short haired dogs and the chihuahuas even the lon coats will lieright in front of the fire until you make them move


Well that gives me hope. I know I want to progress with my E.T.T's but with a few oddities thrown in. If I had my way I would end up with about ten dogs which obviously makes me a lightweight next to you but I think my other half keeps my crazy on a lead, probably just as well.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Firedog said:


> Well that gives me hope. I know I want to progress with my E.T.T's but with a few oddities thrown in. If I had my way I would end up with about ten dogs which obviously makes me a lightweight next to you but I think my other half keeps my crazy on a lead, probably just as well.


The whippets are mine apart from Peter who is my husbands and chihuahuas Honey and Teddy are mine bu the oher chihuahuas the chinese crested and the setter are all my husbands I'm just the kennel maid and dog walker for them even though he says it was me that wanted them as for th spitz Bear my husbandf ound him on guntree and told me to ring up I said no so he did so we ended up gong to get him too. Not that I would be with out him he is a lovely dog. Someone told me yesterday he hs a lovely smiley face


----------

